# HP psc 2410 photosmart all-in-one won't start up



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

I have a HP 2410 Photosmart that isn't initializing. When I try to power it up; the scanner light bar moves forward about an inch then moves back in small increments. Once it gets back it keeps trying to go back even though it is at the end of its travel. It never stops. You can hear the gears clicking on the belt. Eventually the machine will shut down.

Is this something I can fix or am I going printer shopping this weekend?

Thanks,

Lydokane


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

Bump please.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Lydokane,

Have a look at this, and see if this resolves the issue....

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=en&product=303753&lang=en&docname=c00047357

Post back with the result.


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hello Lydokane,
> 
> Have a look at this, and see if this resolves the issue....
> 
> ...



Nope! Still broken.

Lydokane


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Might want to try this.
http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/ipgna/call...12085&SCOID=238445&PSOID=303752&lang=en&cc=us


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like the scanner temperature sensor cannot tell the scanner bulb is fully warmed up??

This is somewhat a common problem with the HP All-In-One units. Usually the scanner bulb appears to be fine, but for some reason the sensor circuit thinks otherwise.

I have seen reference to power supply problems and also AC Voltage supply issues. HP sometime recommends not using a power strip or extension cord and sometimes trying a different power outlet. From my few run ins with this type of problem, AC power or power supply replacement was not the solution.

I had to replace the printer, as I have run into this with a few new out of the box units.

JamesO


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

JamesO said:


> Sounds like the scanner temperature sensor cannot tell the scanner bulb is fully warmed up??
> 
> This is somewhat a common problem with the HP All-In-One units. Usually the scanner bulb appears to be fine, but for some reason the sensor circuit thinks otherwise.
> 
> ...




So then it would seem that HP = poor quality?!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day again Lydokane,

Is the Hp 2410 still under warranty at all, because if it is I would suggest that you would have some sort of recourse with Hp and their warranty.

If the warranty has run out; then, I guess that your only solution would be to replace it..but what with? The Devil you know or the Devil you don't?:grin:


----------

